# Ignorance of the law?



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Four Twin Cities-area anglers have been charged in Ramsey County, N.D., after authorities caught them keeping more than 350 white bass over their limit while fishing Devils Lake.

Charged were Khang C. Lee, 41, of Minneapolis; Cha Y. Vang, 52, of Brooklyn Center, Minn.; Changxem Vang, 50, of St. Paul; and Choua Xa Vang, 55, of Lakeville, Minn.

A minor fishing with the crew wasn't charged.

According to Paul Freeman, district game warden supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in Devils Lake, a Ramsey County sheriff's deputy responding to a citizen complaint encountered the anglers fishing from shore Aug. 3 near Grahams Island State Park.

The deputy questioned the anglers, who said they had been fishing two days. He then searched seven coolers and counted 553 white bass. North Dakota's white bass limit is 20 daily and 40 in possession, Freeman said, which means the anglers were 353 white bass over their possession limit.

Freeman, en route from a meeting in Bismarck, said he arrived a short time later, and with the deputy's assistance, confiscated seven coolers, five fishing rods and reels, three minnow buckets and a tackle box.

The white bass were too small to clean and weren't salvaged, Freeman said.

The warden also put a 2005 Toyota Tundra pickup registered to Cha Vang under seizure. He let the owner keep the truck and said it will be up to the court to decide whether to confiscate the vehicle.

The anglers are scheduled to appear Aug. 27 in Ramsey County District Court, Freeman said. Exceeding the white bass limit in North Dakota is a Class B misdemeanor.

The bust was the largest on Devils Lake since 2004, when wardens caught six anglers from St. Paul with 598 white bass - 388 more than their daily limit allowed.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

And they kept right on fishing even even after it was obvious they were grossly over limit and they were about to get pinched. Apparently the bass were really biting and they didn't want to quit! Greedy buggers...

This happens an awlful lot more often than is caught on DL...


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Aug. 27th court date. Who here thinks they will show up?


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

These guys will keep anything it doesn't matter if its 6 inches or 18. They go and sell them down in the cities. :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not that I say they were right, but it was only a few years ago where there was no limit on White Bass on DL.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Vang a dang y ding dang, "we fish foo hour now, fish no stop bittty..."


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

hagfan72 said:


> Vang a dang y ding dang, "we fish foo hour now, fish no stop bittty..."


 :lol: :lol: Now that is funny!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: I second that.
I have to admit the hamster starts running a bit faster when I drive by the DL shores only to see 2-3 minivans together every few miles.
It's just hard nowadays not to be a wee bit stereo-typical since 04. :eyeroll:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you referring to that vang dang wing wang that shot those hutners up in Wisconsin???


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

where do i get the bait they were fishing with?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think that making fun of a person's ethnicity is morally correct. I think crimes are perpetrated by individuals, not nationalities. Most of our school shootings are committed by caucasian males. Let's just say that individuals are responsible for their own actions, and not their race.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

sayng most whites do school shootings is like saying most muslums are terrorists...its just not true..sure it happens...but everyone does


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

There is a reason stereotypes are started.

Mostly because it is true!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea because its usually them


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

bmxfire37 said:


> where do i get the bait they were fishing with?


Bobber, split-shot, hook, minnow.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

must have been like crack tipped minnows...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> There is a reason stereotypes are started.
> 
> Mostly because it is true!


So, based on that logic, then you must agree with PETA that murderers are the way they are because most of them are hunters. :eyeroll:

Save the BS for the pasture, boys.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thats not a stereo type, it is but its like murderers are shady people who keep to them selves. its not 100% true...but thats the way it leans ( well atleast on my neck of the woods ) its always the old man down the street...


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hardsell said:


> I don't think that making fun of a person's ethnicity is morally correct. I think crimes are perpetrated by individuals, not nationalities. Most of our school shootings are committed by caucasian males. Let's just say that individuals are responsible for their own actions, and not their race.


WTF, did i just stumble on to an Oprah website? I think the bigger issue is the fact that "SOME" people do this sort of crap a LOT more than others. So leave the touchy-feely crap for others. I call a spade a spade. And yes, I know that scum comes in all shapes and colors, but this time, it came in an Asian flavor.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Hagfan,
Would you agree that most school shootings are perpetrated by Caucasians?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sure, I'll concede that point. most Broadway dancers are queer. So what???


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I just wanted to hear your response. Thanks for replying.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

You darn sure do call a spade a spade Hag :beer:


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

So what ended up happening to those fisherman?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

so hardsell, are you spying for the antis and trying to prove that we are the ignorant ******** they think we are, or did you have a point to that question?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I am *******, Foxworthy told me so. I mean 99% of us on here can give you there best, You might be a reneck if.... or have uttered the words GEt R Dun on more then one occassion. And don't deny it you guys you spell it that way too.... Lots of the stereo types are true if you don't believe me, go to a bar in any major city on a Friday night and talk to some diffrent people, then come to your own conclusion.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Would it be inappropriate to say that a majority of the over the limit White Bass violations caught by game warden's on Devils Lake fishing have found the offender's have been commited by, primarily Asian/American's that have addresses within 75 miles from the Cities area?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Neb_Bo,
I don't think I would be writing on this sight if I was an anti. If I wanted to call you names, I'd just come out and do it. I do believe in people providing statistics and common sense in their reasoning.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hardsell
Believe me, Neb_bo is not an anti.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Mossy,
Ne_Bo asked me if I was an anti. I was just replying to him.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont know why you were saying that is all, i think its pretty obvious how hag feels. i guess i try to be as open minded as possible, and ive met alot of good people, of about every ethnicity, but sometimes people make it really hard for me not to be predjudice.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

its about time they get out of here and go Hmong-In someplace else........

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Calling a spade a spade and calling scum scum isn't being prejudiced, it's just being observant.

No need for "statistics", or any of that other Oprah-feel good crap around here if you ask me.

Last time i checked, good-ol-boys like us didn't get our feelings hurt by some mere words.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree theres too much P.C. crap out there.... people need to quit worrying about what others think about them and just live life and have fun


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

First, I'm definitely not about Oprah. Second, you don't have to worry about my feelings, but thanks for the concern. I spent four years in the Army as an infantryman and have spent time in many different countries. Having the kind of experiences that I've had with many different cultures has allowed me to see the value that every one of them has. It's hard to judge a person when they're smart enough to be open minded.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i was in the army also, and it deffinetly changed my perspective. i met alot of good people, all shapes sizes and colors. but it also set my beliefs about why racial prejudices exist. it ****** me off to here someone say something about a certain race, when theyve got little or no experience with those people, but when its someone who has been around them, or i have met alot of those people, you bet your *** ill uphold a prejudice if its true. thats not to say there arent good people of every race, but when the vast majority of them dig a hole for themselves, its hard to look past.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

A "vast majority..?"


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

are you looking for an exact number, or do you want the deffinition of vast majority?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you know why the Hmong population is so large in the US?


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

"No, not all of them are. But most of them are. And all it takes is most of them!" - Stan Smith from American Dad


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Hardsell said:


> Do you know why the Hmong population is so large in the US?


I do. It doesn't give them the right to overharvest. Doesn't give them the right to not learn the local language so as to be able to read local regs.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

AMEN!! I dont care why the little buggers are here, just play by the same rules and we will all get along just fine.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

How do we convince them that Carp and comorants are good eating??


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Turner said:


> How do we convince them that Carp and comorants are good eating??


I guess make a season for each and have a daily limit for them to break. Seriously though, aren't carp a popular food source in Asia?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

The Hmong people supported us in the Vietnam war. We told them that we would support them when the war was over. We know how that war ended. When we pulled out of Vietnam, the Hmong people that supported us were hunted down and killed by the VC. The VC wiped out whole villages. Men, women, and children where slaughtered. When the Hmong come to the US, they are given certain benefits that are probably justified. The crimes they commit are not, but to paint this whole race as bad probably isn't the right answer. We've probably beaten this horse enough, so that's about all I have to say.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

"Bout time!! :wink: :beer:

And yes, Asians love carp. (Most of them that I have known, Hardsell... LOL)


----------

